
Unknown Tveon Claims Video-Compression Breakthrough of 4K/UHD at Under 2Mbps - fezz
http://www.v-net.tv/unknown-tveon-claims-video-compression-breakthrough-delivering-4kuhd-at-under-2mbps-1080p-at-sub
======
rasz_pl
Am I the only one sniffing it?

is Adam Clark their main engineer by any chance? did they license technology
from Adams Platform? or was it Madison Priest's Zekko Corp?

Same for that V-Nova perseus, those two are obvious scams.

EDIT: HOLY SHIT, just read whole article to the end and :

"The company’s senior development team comprises: Adam Clarke"

haha, Adam Clark , probably the very same Adam’s Platform Technology (2004)
"transfer a 1.3 gigbyte video file to a 1.4 megabyte floppy disk." one

[http://web.archive.org/web/19990430015742/http://www.theage....](http://web.archive.org/web/19990430015742/http://www.theage.com.au/daily/980519/infotech/infotech1.html)

[http://compressionscams.blogspot.com/](http://compressionscams.blogspot.com/)

~~~
bestusername111
Is he a troll? If so why does no one say anything?

------
TazeTSchnitzel
You can encode any resolution at any bitrate.

But low bitrates usually don't look too good ;)

------
fezz
Using middle-out obviously...

------
iloveadam
RODFL

Adams Platform was capable of transferring a link to play any hidden file on
the local hard disk :) I would recommending finding and reading the patents -
funniest thing I have read in ages - particularly the Audio one...

I so hope this is the same Adam - The lack of substance would certainly
indicate thus...

------
sky-t
They already lunched their compression technology for security market under
name "senturix"

[http://www.senturix.com/](http://www.senturix.com/)

------
bsder
Presumably we have entropy measures for some "standard" videos. Presumably the
coding efficiency falls below those measures.

Isn't this fairly easy to disprove?

~~~
rasz_pl
It is impossible to disprove, because scammers are clever and do not release
ANYTHING, it is top secret IP stuff you see.

Take V-Nova Perseus for example, their website popped into existence on April
1 (no joke), and 99% of mentions on the web are on PR reprint spam sites,
sketchy technology blogs that also popped into existence at the same time, or
by anonymous Romanian/Hungarian posters (doom9 forum).

The most technical writeup by someone you could call industry standard body
claims "better compression than jpeg2000 at h264 picture quality", because we
all encode HD content in jpeg2000 :)

------
ademarre
Another patent-encumbered video compression algorithm.

